# Sending bottle of Whiskey to UK



## Gulliver1 (3 Jul 2009)

Hi guys,

I want to send a bottle of Whiskey from Dublin to the UK to a friend over there.

Any advice if I can send through Post or should I send it through DHL? I heard DHL don't accept alcohol?

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## JonG (3 Jul 2009)

You could order from an online whiskey shop based in the UK and get it delivered to your friend - no doubt a lot cheaper as well!
If the particular brand you're looking at is available of course!

Jon


----------



## Gulliver1 (3 Jul 2009)

I already have the bottle of Whiskey. A nice, 12 year old, Johnny Walker malt.


----------



## ontour (3 Jul 2009)

Gulliver1 said:


> I want to send a bottle of* Irish *Whiskey from Dublin to the UK .....





Gulliver1 said:


> I already have the bottle of Whiskey. A nice, 12 year old, *Johnny Walker malt.*



And from which part of Ireland would that be?  

I have sent a bottle before in the post in bubble wrap and it arrived safely.


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Jul 2009)

I can't see anything on the An Post website that prohibits sending a bottle of whiskey, so I reckon you could do so.  Just make sure it's very well packed!


----------



## mathepac (3 Jul 2009)

Gulliver1 said:


> I already have the bottle of Whiskey. A nice, 12 year old, Johnny Walker malt.


That stuff isn't whiskey, its only whisky (check the (plastic ?) bottle).


----------



## Gulliver1 (3 Jul 2009)

All I am seeking is an answer - not "a-hole comments"


----------



## mathepac (3 Jul 2009)

As my sainted grandmother used to say “Oh laziness did I ever offend thee…” - http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/parcelterms.htm


----------



## Gulliver1 (3 Jul 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Darthvadar (3 Jul 2009)

Gulliver...

When I send bottles by post, I wrap it in a padded envelope, and then put it into another... It's SO much easier than bubble wrap, etc, and bottles have always arrived safely... 

Darth...

Darth...


----------



## huskerdu (3 Jul 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> When I send bottles by post, I wrap it in a padded envelope, and then put it into another... It's SO much easier than bubble wrap, etc, and bottles have always arrived safely...


 
However, I have had a bad experience. I sent a Christmas pudding, in a ceramic bowl, wrapped in  padded envelopes and bubble wrap. 
It was marked as undelivered at the destination in the UK and sent back to me. The ceramic was smashed and the smell was atrocious.


----------



## Darthvadar (3 Jul 2009)

huskerdu said:


> However, I have had a bad experience. I sent a Christmas pudding, in a ceramic bowl, wrapped in padded envelopes and bubble wrap.
> It was marked as undelivered at the destination in the UK and sent back to me. The ceramic was smashed and the smell was atrocious.


 
I suppose I've been lucky then... 

Yuck, that must have been a lovely thing to receive in the early morning post... Nice item to peruse over breakfast... Rather you than me!...

Darth...


----------



## Gulliver1 (3 Jul 2009)

Hi guys

I just got an email reply from An Post.

They will NOT accept the whiskey to be sent by mail.

What do I do now?


----------



## RMCF (4 Jul 2009)

Gulliver1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just got an email reply from An Post.
> 
> ...



Why not?

Did you specifically tell them it was whiskey? If so, you should not have bothered. Just get it boxed up and post it as a standard parcel - tell them nowt. 

Don't see why they would refuse to take it off you then.


----------



## Gulliver1 (4 Jul 2009)

I emailed them and they replied saying they don't take ANY "liquids".


----------



## bananas (4 Jul 2009)

[broken link removed] 
This shop in Dawson st will deliver overseas, though quite pricey.


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Jul 2009)

Gulliver1 said:


> I emailed them and they replied saying they don't take ANY "liquids".


 
Well, their "standard list of prohibitions for all services" states that they will not accept _perishable goods, organic or biological materials likely to perish under normal transit conditions IATA restricted articles - such as *liquids* (see International Section of the Guide) _but I don't see how whisky qualifies as a perishable item! 

(and I cannot find the "International Section of the Guide" anywhere on their website)

It's up to yourself at this stage - either wrap it up so it doesn't look like a bottle and send it (you don't need to declare the contents when sending to the UK) or order somewhere online instead.


----------



## RMCF (6 Jul 2009)

That was my point - tell them nothing and just package it up and send it.

No problem.


----------



## mathepac (6 Jul 2009)

RMCF said:


> ... tell them nothing and just package it up and send it ...


That's a rather cavalier attitude to adopt, shipping a flammable liquid by post and potentially putting postal workers in two jurisdictions at risk.

*"*An Post Parcel Service Terms and Conditions
...
11. Materials Not Accepted
(a) An Post has certain standard restrictions and prohibitions on items it will carry ...

Standard List of Prohibitions for all Services;
 … , flammable solids or liquids ... "


----------



## IsleOfMan (7 Jul 2009)

Gulliver1 said:


> I already have the bottle of Whiskey. A nice, 12 year old, Johnny Walker malt.


 
It's probably a 13 year old at this stage


----------

